# Ideas For Veal?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Veal Piccata is the way to go...This is the recipe that I use,
only I drain off the vinegar from the capers.





__





Veal Piccata Recipe - Food.com


This recipe comes from the cookbook "Celebrate!" I love the addition of mushrooms to the lemon-caper sauce.




www.food.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks knots. Looks like the winner.
I am going to look for some salt packed dry capers and not use the ones in a brine.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You could try making Braciole with it too.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Seldom see veal in the stores here. Closest thing to veal cutlets is tenderized round steak. Makes pretty good chicken fried steak.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

Oskar. A few spears of asparagus, some crab meat, and hollandaise over the top of the veal.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Thanks knots. Looks like the winner.
> I am going to look for some salt packed dry capers and not use the ones in a brine.


I just rinse mine off...I rather not have the vinegar brine taste, the fresh lemon is so much better than the vinegar taste.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

huesmann said:


> You could try making Braciole with it too.


Not a bad idea. What do you stuff it with.



wooleybooger said:


> Seldom see veal in the stores here. Closest thing to veal cutlets is tenderized round steak. Makes pretty good chicken fried steak.


Our local grocery always has it. I too was surprised to see it. Especially in SC upstate.



flyingron said:


> Oskar. A few spears of asparagus, some crab meat, and hollandaise over the top of the veal.


Sounds great. I love crab, asparagus and hollandaise sauce. Thanks.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Not a bad idea. What do you stuff it with.


Whatever you want! Bread crumbs, garlic, spinach, cheese, parsley, prosciutto, etc.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

J.V. - I was stationed in Italy (Sardinia) for 3 years a long time ago and with my beginner Italian language, I managed to understand the menu at the local restaurants and Veal Scallopini became one of my favorite meals.
the kitchen was open and I was able to catch glimpses of the chef doing his magic. on one slow evening, I asked if I could venture into the kitchen and was welcomed with open arms. what really surprised me was the capers and other condiments packed in salt. and I've never seen it since.
the best I can remember, it was thinly sliced veal, mushrooms, artichokes, capers, and other "stuff" in a delicious cheese sauce. it must have been just the experience of the location, but, I have never ever had it that way since.
if you can find capers, artichokes, etc packed in salt, please pass along the info !!

*Edit:* whooaaaa I just found some on the net !! (never thought to search for it)
I think this will be worth the investment. I love capers on my pizza and other things,
but like you, I really don't care for the brine taste.


----------

